# Shark in Ko'Olina lagoon



## easyrider (Jun 18, 2019)

I saw on the Ko'Olina fb page that a shark closed down the lagoon. Not too big a shark but I guess big enough.

https://www.kitv.com/story/40654821...lH05VW-u8FWTyjTcCrKRWWMhUBCWDHXOCy3wvQtaqFlsc

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2019)

A small hammerhead is pretty common around Oahu.  If you ever go swimming at the Ewa end of Ala Moana Beach Park, nearer to Kewalo Basin, don't look down. Just sayin'. 

Dave


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 19, 2019)

I live in San Diego and last weekend they had a bunch (perhaps a dozen or more) of people get "stung" by stingrays.  That's what the news report said.  

The news media made it seem like this is the first time in history that something like this happened.  But in the past, I recall swimming in that same area (Carlsbad state beach) and seeing that when my fins disturbed the bottom that the entire bottom epupted with dinner plate sized rays on the bottom.  There were hundreds of them everywhere.  At the time, I was told to always shuffle my feet on the bottom to keep from stepping on any of them. 

So, I'm guessing that the Marriott staff took good precautions and the news media is looking for something to report.  

Nothing to see here folks.  Just move along....


----------



## davidvel (Jun 19, 2019)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I live in San Diego and last weekend they had a bunch (perhaps a dozen or more) of people get "stung" by stingrays.  That's what the news report said.
> 
> The news media made it seem like this is the first time in history that something like this happened.  But in the past, I recall swimming in that same area (Carlsbad state beach) and seeing that when my fins disturbed the bottom that the entire bottom epupted with dinner plate sized rays on the bottom.  There were hundreds of them everywhere.  At the time, I was told to always shuffle my feet on the bottom to keep from stepping on any of them.
> 
> ...


Yep, water's warm. Stingray shuffle.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 19, 2019)

When I was a kid in Hawaii we would swim in areas with Hammerheads without a problem. I do not remember ever hearing of a Hammerhead attacking a human.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2019)

We use to see big hammerheads while drift diving. I think I have seen maybe five species of shark in the ocean and maybe three species at the airports , lol. 


Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 21, 2019)

^^^ That’s funny. 

Dave


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 23, 2019)

I snorkeled with them last week in Bora Bora...


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 9, 2019)

They cancelled the kid’s surfing lesson a few years back.  Yea, it was in a lagoon. 

When we walked over, I said that’s it?  Crap, we swim with bigger ones in Florida on occasion.  

It was a mere baby. 

But I get the corporate sensitivity.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2019)

Right on waikiki beach when we stayed at the Sheraton Moana Surfrider, we got upgraded to the 1 BR Suite which overlooks the water.  From that height, you could see all the baby hammerheads that were swimming back and forth at the water break line.  If you are in the water, you can't see that 1 of them is just inches from you.  Everyone was oblivious and the baby sharks did nothing but avoid the people.


----------

